# whats green and glows in the dark?



## Mark Newton (Jul 25, 2008)

No doubt you guessed, especially seeing my name next to the post. Put an oprder in for sime u beaut 4D cell 128 LED torches from the US - ahh...the benefits of being an ASF member... 

Took this shot using the 128 LED 390nm UV torch as a light source. The epicuticle fluoresces a green visible light when exposed to UV light. Scorpions maximally glow under 366nm.


----------



## callith (Jul 25, 2008)

Thats so cool


----------



## gman78 (Jul 25, 2008)

great image. What camera you got?


----------



## callith (Jul 25, 2008)

oh and in answer to your question, a scorpian


----------



## Kitah (Jul 25, 2008)

very nice  so..surreal lookin


----------



## bitey (Jul 25, 2008)

Looks like you painted him green....very badly.
What is ASF ?


----------



## slim6y (Jul 25, 2008)

When you're not taking pics of scorps, you can use your 390nm light to help with crime scene investigations...


----------



## Sturdy (Jul 25, 2008)

slim6y said:


> When you're not taking pics of scorps, you can use your 390nm light to help with crime scene investigations...


 
or to tell where my ex - g\f has been.


Mate thats some stunning photo work there. 


what type of scorp is it, thinking of getting a few myself.


----------



## pythoness (Jul 25, 2008)

awesome


----------



## hornet (Jul 26, 2008)

bitey said:


> Looks like you painted him green....very badly.
> What is ASF ?



australian scorpion forum


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice pic mate. Very nice indeed.


----------



## dragon lady (Jul 26, 2008)

thats "green goblin...freaky!"


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 26, 2008)

wow great pics and cooooooooooooooool scorpion!!!


----------



## Mark Newton (Jul 28, 2008)

ASF: *Aussie Scorpion Forum*: The definitive site for gaining knowledge on our scorpion fauna

I use a Nikon D50 digital SLR. I took this shot using the standard kit zoom, 28-55mm with the one LED torch for illumination. Hand held and steady at max aperture and ISO800, I think the shutter was about 1/40th.

The scorpion is _Urodacus elongatus_, (Flinders Ranges Scorpion).


----------



## missllama (Jul 28, 2008)

gorgeous there amazing little creatures


----------



## jaih (Jul 28, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jul 28, 2008)

*Awsome critter mate.*


----------



## Tatelina (Jul 28, 2008)

VERY funky.


----------

